# General > Events, field trips and gatherings >  Aquascaping workshop for MONFORT Sec

## David Moses Heng

Months back, i was approached by my friend who is a teacher there for the above. After much ding dong, the approval was finally granted this morning with a budget just for the hardware and life stock.

My friend has also requested that daily accessible, affordable stuffs are to be use for the workshop cos the objective is to illustrate to the students that whatever they learn in school can be use in daily life as well.

Hence, I am posting this thread here asking for instructors and maybe sponsors for some of the hardwares.

Workshop program is as follows:
Construction of fish tank cabinet around an existing wrought iron stand.
Constructing of a set of high powered LED lights based on the SLOARIS concept.
Planting of flora utilising volcanoc peat.
Setting up and the maintenance of a sump filtration system.
Using chemicals to support plant growth(fert regime).
Exploration of ideas to design and fabricate tools for the planted tank hobby.

Any other queries please feel free to email me at [email protected].

Thanks. :Smile:

----------


## David Moses Heng

the workshop will start in october after their end of year exam until december. as the school is starting a CCA on aquascaping, this is going to be a long term commitmernt. I must stressed that it is volunteer work. No salaries or allowances will be paid. :Smile: 

the budget is $2500 for every thing with tank, sump with media, wrought iron stand, fan, substrate, plants, fish, co2 cylinder with solenoid and diy led light set.

tank size is 48" by 18" by 18".

----------


## Cacatuoides

Is there any reason for choosing LED light set to the other types of commonly available lighting?

----------


## David Moses Heng

> Is there any reason for choosing LED light set to the other types of commonly available lighting?


it is something that the school wanted to explore. form what my friend told me, they can get industrial strength LED at a fraction of what is available outside. i thought it over so why not give it a try and if it is really successful, the local planted tank hobbyist community also stands to benefit.

----------


## David Moses Heng

Pocurement will start next week. any bro/sis here keen to come along?

now the boys are having exams. i will update once their exams ae over. but please note that thie workshop is aim at youth at risk.

Thanks.

----------


## Sunfire

Ok mate. Good work. GBY.

----------


## wasabi8888

> now the boys are having exams. i will update once their exams ae over. but please note that thie workshop is aim at youth at risk.
> 
> Thanks.


Sorry pardon my ignorance. What is 'youth at risk'? My youth at risk? or their youth at risk?

----------


## David Moses Heng

> Sorry pardon my ignorance. What is 'youth at risk'? My youth at risk? or their youth at risk?


theirs. why?

----------


## uklau

Most importantly, remember to introduce AQ to them. This would help them to keep their hobby going on  :Smile: .

----------


## benkho

can i attend? haha joking...i am a newbie..jia you..

----------


## Jungle-mania

Sounds interesting, never quite thought of it being a CCA given the cost. Could you PM the teacher in charge's name, might consider it for my school too.

----------


## illumnae

way back when i was in primary school, a group of students were tasked to look after the fish tank outside the staff room...think it got them eca (as it was known back then haha) credit as well.

----------


## ranmasatome

what are the youth at risk of?

----------


## David Moses Heng

> Sounds interesting, never quite thought of it being a CCA given the cost. Could you PM the teacher in charge's name, might consider it for my school too.


the cost is actually very low cos the students will be using peat as substrate and nothing fanciful. The school will only be coming up with initial start up cost(about $2500). the maintenance cost will be generated by the cca itself. what is going to happen is that the CCA, after running and learning the know how will be going round to help others start up planted tank and maintain it for a fee so that the students not only get to learn the art of aquascaping but also learn the ropes of running a business plus other necessary life skills like team work, conflict management etc etc. Hence, this workshop, which i pray, is the start of something much bigger that will eventually catch the attention of MOE.

as i have limited knowledge in the art of aquascaping, I would like to sincerely request for participation from this community but so far i have only got UKLau sponsoring 1 set of his line of fert.. I would really like to have more help but then it is quite hard to sell thihs idea across as a form of community work i guess :Smile:

----------


## David Moses Heng

> what are the youth at risk of?


basically those who don't see the signifiance(?) of studying, latch key kids and those either on the verge or already inside deliquency(?) Pardon my spelling. :Razz:  the whole idea of having them in is so that i can use aquascaping to show them that those things taught in class room is useful like what can potassium and calcium affect the flora and faunas? or how those butt joints that they learn in D&T is useful and how it can be further strengthen to support something as heavy as 500kg?

Imagine the impact that it is going to create on the mind of these young kids?




> Most importantly, remember to introduce AQ to them. This would help them to keep their hobby going on .


thanks for your sponsoring of the ferts :Well done: 




> can i attend? haha joking...i am a newbie..jia you..


you are most welcome to join. i'm also a newbie. can learn together.

----------


## jljx

Hi Ranmasatome and Wasabi,

Youth at risk are those who generally are not doing well in school and getting into all sorts of disciplinary problems. More importantly, they are usually the ones that have a high chance of expulsion due to VERY SERIOUS offends committed (Think Bengs/Lians and worse). Fringe students who are not interested in/disinclined/can't be bothered about education.

Programs such as this and others (with social service centers) are being conducted to help such students discover themselves and to gain useful skills. Many of these don't even bother to get into ITE. 

David my bro, I am with you in this. Will offer whatever I can cos I have a passion for both youths and fish!!  :Grin: 

Agape,
Jason

----------


## David Moses Heng

> Hi Ranmasatome and Wasabi,
> 
> Youth at risk are those who generally are not doing well in school and getting into all sorts of disciplinary problems. More importantly, they are usually the ones that have a high chance of expulsion due to VERY SERIOUS offends committed (Think Bengs/Lians and worse). Fringe students who are not interested in/disinclined/can't be bothered about education.
> 
> Programs such as this and others (with social service centers) are being conducted to help such students discover themselves and to gain useful skills. Many of these don't even bother to get into ITE. 
> 
> David my bro, I am with you in this. Will offer whatever I can cos I have a passion for both youths and fish!! 
> 
> Agape,
> Jason


96814289 me for further discussion. :Smile:

----------


## wildfish

It's nice to know that we have a few kind souls out there helping these youth........
 :Roll Eyes:

----------


## uklau

David, 

It would be good if you can obtain a letter from the principal of the school regarding this project, scan it & post it here.

I believe with this, you would be able to attract more people from the community to help. Do it right, make it big & promote AQ  :Smile: .

Just my 2 cents.

----------


## David Moses Heng

> David, 
> 
> It would be good if you can *obtain a letter from the principal of the school regarding this project, scan it & post it here.*
> 
> I believe with this, you would be able to attract more people from the community to help. Do it right, make it big & promote AQ .
> 
> Just my 2 cents.


will do Benjamin.

Thanks once again! :Well done:

----------


## ranmasatome

Jason.. thanks for the explanation... i had thought youth at risk was something worse...
Sounds like me when i was that age in school... :Smile: .

----------


## illumnae

I'd like to commend Altum_lover, uklau and anyone else involved in this project for their generosity in helping out today's youths  :Smile:  i'm no aquascaping expert, but if there's any menial labour i can chip in to help do let me know.

----------


## David Moses Heng

> I'd like to commend Altum_lover, uklau and anyone else involved in this project for their generosity in helping out today's youths  i'm no aquascaping expert, but if there's any menial labour i can chip in to help do let me know.


 
yi xiang, based on the threads that you have posted, i believe that you are very versed with the chemistry of aquascaping. Furthernore, if the kids were to know that some lawyer out there is willing to give 3 - 4 hours of his saturday once a month to help them, don't you think you have already leave a legacy which money cannot buy behind for the younger generation? :Smile:

----------


## jljx

Guess most of us were like that at one point in our lives...  :Razz:  just that these I mentioned are merely symptoms of a greater problem in their lives. Yet these symptoms tend to lead them into stuff they do not really intend to do but live to regret.  :Flame:  So the risk is real and high.  :Sad:

----------


## illumnae

haha thanks for the compliments, but i'm still learning alot from other pros here on this forum  :Smile:  i'll try and help out as much as i can. we can work out the details via sms/phone

----------


## David Moses Heng

jason, so can i take it that you are in offically in? I need to submit a name roll to the school cos i'm also responsible for the quality of the instructors going...  :Smile:

----------


## David Moses Heng

> haha thanks for the compliments, but i'm still learning alot from other pros here on this forum  i'll try and help out as much as i can. we can work out the details via sms/phone


 
my email: [email protected]. i afraid that i might not have the time to answer your sms cos i'm need to work to fund this project other than my family expenses. hence, email is a better option cos i'll be online to get my daily devotional material every night

----------


## iwishweallcouldwin

hi all,

this sounds like an interesting and meaningful project! although i am far from being qualified to be an instructor, i believe that everyone from AQ can play a part in contributing to this workshop and CCA to bless the would-be members! if you guys don't mind, i would like to donate my wood which i posted on earlier for sale to the project. its really nothing big, but that's something small which i have to offer. hope you guys will not think that i'm giving it away just because i do not need it anymore, just want to aid a good cause in my own small way. if you guys like the wood, just tell me the collection date. if not, its really fine too. thanks alot David for starting this project. all the best in your quest to garner more support for this very meaningful initiative!

wood:

----------


## Jungle-mania

I think we all can chip in with stuff we don't need, might go a long way with it. I have a couple of 2 feet tanks in my school to clear if you want. I have also a couple of things on my side. True, you might end up being a collector of oddities, but it will challenging on students part on to mix and match.

----------


## David Moses Heng

clint, i gladly accept your offer :Well done:  Collection will be after 24th Oct 07 as the boys finish their exams around that time. :Smile:

----------


## David Moses Heng

> I think we all can chip in with stuff we don't need, might go a long way with it. I *have a couple of 2 feet tanks in my school to clear* if you want. I have also a couple of things on my side. True, you might end up being a collector of oddities, but it will challenging on students part on to mix and match.


i will forward this offer to them and ask if they are keen. can use as hospital / quaratine tanks and maybe also to soak the other DW or bogwood.

*Also the maker has agreeed to provide the tank at half price.* :Well done:

----------


## lazyMF

I have a piece of bogwood, the size is around 1.5ft, and another piece of driftwood around the size of 3 ft to sponsor if you want.
if you are interested, pls let me know.

----------


## uklau

Hi David, quickly post the letter from the principal so that we have more people coming in to donate plants!  :Grin: 

It's time to jab in more Root+ for a huge harvest next month  :Grin: .

----------


## iwishweallcouldwin

no problem david, thanks for accepting my humble offer. will keep the wood for the time being. glad that i can contribute a small part to this project. tell me when you want to collect the wood and we can arrange again. cheers.

----------


## David Moses Heng

> I have a piece of bogwood, the size is around 1.5ft, and another piece of driftwood around the size of 3 ft to sponsor if you want.
> if you are interested, pls let me know.


 
sure. thanks for the offer. i'll accept it on their behalf.

----------


## oblivion

i have a spare 10kg pack of europet fine sand (cream colored) that i can donate if you think it will be of use for the scaping

----------


## ranmasatome

i have spiky moss and whatever else moss... just came home and say my tank.. its a freakin jungle...

also have some vals nana to spare..

----------


## vinz

This reminded me... I got lots of dirty old gravel to donate. Make the kids wash it... it'll build character.  :Razz: 

Seriously, I have a lot of old dirty gravel. It should be great for jump-starting the substrate. I'll have to check, but I'm guessing it's good for a good part of a 4ft tank.

I have some wood as well and rocks. And lots of accessories, fertilisers, etc. I need to go check tonight.

----------


## bossteck

Hi David, 

Did you say 4 feet tank? That's great, because I have a 4 feet light set which I salvage from under my block. It houses 2 x PL tubes. 

Have yet to test it out to see whether it is still in working order, but if it is not, you can always use it as a teaching aid for the students and fix it for them  :Smile:  
You can also modify it if the intention is to use LEDs. 

You have my number right? Contact me to arrange for pick up? 

Cheers!

----------


## ranmasatome

If the students are just starting out this tank i think it should go low tech.. but low tech has less science involved...and if it is a learning experience and the students are maintaining it daily... high tech should be okay.

----------


## Jungle-mania

Like I said mix and match, they got to make do with what they have. By the way, when are we sending the stuff down. I recommend anytime after the 18th October, as the students are having their exams now and we will soon have to do our marking too. You will be hard pressed to get the teacher to meet us, that kind of includes me too :Razz:

----------


## Wackytpt

I got a packet of new lapis sand to contribute. (think is around 10kg)

Interested to collect from me.

----------


## Shadow

I also have 2 NTUC bags of aquaclay mixed with ADA aquasoils. Just shut down 2 of my tank.

By the way is the date fix already? I might miss of the information  :Razz:

----------


## lazyMF

> sure. thanks for the offer. i'll accept it on their behalf.


David my contact is 96723922, please or sms me to arrange for pick up. if i am not wrong i still have a CO2 kit with solenoid in my storeroom. it should be 3 litre, i can give it to the kids too, but its empty though.
oh ya, i stay in jurong, so preferably collection point would be in jurong.

----------


## bossteck

Hi David, 

I got one set of surface skimmer lying somewhere in my storeroom, will give it up for the project as well (if I can find it).

Cheers!

----------


## uklau

:Surprised:  Looks like everybody is getting excited now! 

David, I think it would be good for you to summarize into a list, who donates what. This way, we are able to keep track of what we have already gotten & what are still missing for the project. Just my 2 cents. 

Better do it while the fever is still on.... :Jump for joy:

----------


## David Moses Heng

Hardware collected so far:

1 ) U K Lau(Benjamin) - 1 set of wonder gro micro and macro
2 ) Clint(Iwishallcouldwin) - 1 DW
3 ) Eric(Bossteck) - Surface skimmer & 4 ft PL light set
4 ) Robert( Shadow )- 2 NTUC bags of aquaclay mixed with ADA aquasoils
5 ) Nicholas( Wackytpt ) - a packet of new lapis sand to contribute. (think is around 10kg)
6 ) Vincent( Vinz ) - dirty old gravel, some wood as well and rocks. And lots of accessories, fertilisers
7 ) Justin ( ramastone ) _ spiky moss and whatever else moss, some vals nana 
8 ) lee1224 - spare 10kg pack of europet fine sand (cream colored)
9 ) Keith (lazyMF) - piece of bogwood, the size is around 1.5ft, and another piece of driftwood around the size of 3 ft, CO2 kit with solenoid.
10) Junglemania - couple of 2 feet tanks in my school to clear . I have also a couple of things on my side

Still missing: Heart ware aka Good, committted and knowledgeable instructors.

Guys, thanks for all the stuffs but i am also in need of good committed instructors. if not, no matter much things i can collect for them, without good instructors, nothing can be done right?

tentative date for the workshop is the saturday following 24th oct 07. 24th is the last day of the exam.

----------


## uklau

Don't be discourage, David.

I'm sure an average person who is able to start & maintain a tank for a year or two should be able to share their knowledge. Anyway, this is just a workshop to kick-off this healthy hobby among the youngsters. The rest is all dependant on themselves to learn more (eg: via AQ).

I'm sure a lot of us started with zero knowledge before we found AQ & continue on with the hobby. At least, this is true for me  :Grin: .

----------


## ranmasatome

what does an instructor do?

----------


## David Moses Heng

> what does an instructor do?


firstly, to role model for the students in areas of character, discipline, commitment. that's on top of teaching them how to set up and maintain a nice, balanced and functioable eco tank. lastly, illustrate to them how they can put to use what they learn in school to every day applocation even for hobbies. hence, i really need good, committed and knowledgable trainers not for me but for the welfare of the students. :Smile:

----------


## vinz

David,

I think it'll be a good idea to state the length of commitment needed. It looks like something long term. There are those of us who can come in to conduct a lesson or two, but may not be able to visit often.

----------


## David Moses Heng

> David,
> 
> I think it'll be a good idea to state the length of commitment needed. It looks like something long term. There are those of us who can come in to conduct a lesson or two, but may not be able to visit often.


Vinz, i will leave this question to the teacher to answer. I have told him to register himself into his forum and he has already done so. Give him a couple of days and he will answer all revelant questions. his nick is imorginial.

Peter, you don't mind me introducing you first right? :Grin: 

Cheers!! :Well done:

----------


## Jungle-mania

Will the person in charge please contact me about the collection of the tanks, My operation manager will be in school this saturday, you can come by and collect the tanks and stuff. Please PM me your contact, and I will get back to you.

----------


## wks

> Sorry pardon my ignorance. What is 'youth at risk'? My youth at risk? or their youth at risk?


Jeffrey, it means those boys/girls that are already giving trouble in school and may run the risk of breaking laws once they leave school. I believe this programme is to help them to stay off the streets and away from those bad influences.

----------


## Jungle-mania

Tomorrow is Saturday, the tanks need to be collected, who is in charged?

----------


## wasabi8888

> Jeffrey, it means those boys/girls that are already giving trouble in school and may run the risk of breaking laws once they leave school. I believe this programme is to help them to stay off the streets and away from those bad influences.


Thanks pal....... i understand now...

----------


## neon

I got two big pails of lapis sand if someone can collect from my house.

Must bring some container to store them, or at least 3 pails . Most importantly bring a trolley as they are heavy.

----------


## David Moses Heng

> Tomorrow is Saturday, the tanks need to be collected, who is in charged?


 
bro, can hold the tank until the exam is over please? the boys are still having exam and the teacher is busy with external exam duties hence he cannot log on to post. As of now, i'm the offical contact since i am the thread starter. I sincerely seek your understanding with regards to the collection of the tanks.

Regards.

----------


## David Moses Heng

> Jeffrey, it means those boys/girls that are already giving trouble in school and may run the risk of breaking laws once they leave school. I believe this programme is to help them to stay off the streets and away from those bad influences.


thanks for your explanation. :Well done:

----------


## David Moses Heng

> I got two big pails of lapis sand if someone can collect from my house.
> 
> Must bring some container to store them, or at least 3 pails . Most importantly bring a trolley as they are heavy.


will do. but the collection can take place only after 24th oct 07. will that be okay :Smile:

----------


## neon

> will do. but the collection can take place only after 24th oct 07. will that be okay


No problem . Also I also have one is nisso 2x1x1 to give away.

PM me (at least one day ahead) will be the best as I might miss the thread later.

Cheers

----------


## sen_jie

hi david, do you think you guys will need some fishes? i got a hand full of bettas. i can donate them to the school. currently should have around 50 pieces to give. in 2 months time i should have another batch of 100 over to give.

cheers
do keep me inform, before i give them away to other people.
this thread will be having 1st pirority

----------


## msmurf

yo,

i have about 100 or maybe less of (mainly rummy nose plus assorted tetras). if you need them, i ll be glad if i can contribute to the school. please give me a call at 9388 5151. collection at tiong bahru.

----------


## jmoriginal

Hi all

I’m Peter from Montfort Secondary. Wow…what can I say? I’m truly overwhelmed and warmed by the generosity and interest generated. Your enthusiasm is also contagious. Sorry to keep all of you waiting for so long.

Let me first explain 2 things:

1. This project is an experiment towards inter-subject (interdisciplinary) learning. We hope to bring about learning incorporating Science, Design and Technology, and perhaps others along the way. Though it would not be a CCA (ECA has been changed to Co-curricular activities a few years back), we hope it would be a stepping stone towards further innovation through students. 

2. We hope to engage some students (still in the midst of identifying the right ones), as some of you have already discussed. As schools are constantly looking for ways to enhance their physical environment for learning, these boys would probably be the right ones to create and maintain such facilities. Hopefully, the pride in knowing that they have contributed positively to their school will build greater esteem and confidence in them.

Do give me some time to pull things together from my end. There is currently at least one other teacher who is keen in this area. He’s a nature lover, and I understand he used to have his own fish tank. To be honest, I’m a novice ☺ and have only helped my dad in small measures in the past to maintain his marine fish tank. We may be able to start before 24th Oct…. perhaps as early as next weekend… but we’ll have to see if we can manage it first. 

For those who wish to contact me, I can be reached at 94756975.

We are truly blessed.

----------


## jmoriginal

Dear all... for all those who have kindly given their intend to donate all those lovely items, do give us a some time to work out some schedule... we'll call you soon (possibly from early next week)

----------


## Shadow

sure, just pm when ready to pick up  :Grin:

----------


## uklau

Hi,

I have been following this thread for quite sometimes. Today, when I read this thread, I had a feeling that I never had before.

Discussing/defining what is "youth at risk". Yes, suddently I felt very sensitive to those discussion. What if "they" log on to AQ & read this (or may have already done so). What would you feel if someone is trying to help you but before they do so, they discriminate you from the rest? If I were them, I'll not even get involved with this activity to avoid me being identified as so & so.

Although "that" is the main objective, I'm sure the school would also like other "healthy" students to involve in this wonderful hobby. Just a sharing with no intention to criticize anybody.

----------


## David Moses Heng

> Hi,
> 
> I have been following this thread for quite sometimes. Today, when I read this thread, I had a feeling that I never had before.
> 
> Discussing/defining what is "youth at risk". Yes, suddently I felt very sensitive to those discussion. What if "they" log on to AQ & read this (or may have already done so). What would you feel if someone is trying to help you but before they do so, they discriminate you from the rest? If I were them, I'll not even get involved with this activity to avoid me being identified as so & so.
> 
> Although "that" is the main objective, I'm sure the school would also like other "healthy" students to involve in this wonderful hobby. Just a sharing with no intention to criticize anybody.


ben, not to worry. the main drive of this activity is to reach to out students persay. So even if there were to log on and read this thread, i pray to God that they will see it in the correct light and not as if we are out there to persecute them.

Agape. :Smile:

----------


## jmoriginal

> Hi,
> 
> I have been following this thread for quite sometimes. Today, when I read this thread, I had a feeling that I never had before.
> 
> Discussing/defining what is "youth at risk". Yes, suddently I felt very sensitive to those discussion. What if "they" log on to AQ & read this (or may have already done so). What would you feel if someone is trying to help you but before they do so, they discriminate you from the rest? If I were them, I'll not even get involved with this activity to avoid me being identified as so & so.
> 
> Although "that" is the main objective, I'm sure the school would also like other "healthy" students to involve in this wonderful hobby. Just a sharing with no intention to criticize anybody.


you are right  :Smile:  
We've yet fully put all thoughts and discussion together as yet... anyway, I personally do not favour working with only one specific group of students, as it would not provide good balance to the project... We'll definitely have a larger mix of students; from the faster learners to the more physically able ones too. Honestly, there are ongoing projects that are definitelly targeted at very specific groups. Though the students in school know who they are for, they actually do not mind being in them when they personally see the benefits through them. The difference comes from how the responsible adults provide the loving care and guidance. You see, many of them are looking good sound role models. Though we are not perfect, our sincerity does make a difference, and they would be there willingly.
I'll not be able to reply or post much comments over the next few days due to the heavy demands of the examination...

----------


## bryan

David,

Do you need a brand new Vista fan for this project? I bought it from NA recently but my wife complains that its noisy. 

I've since downgraded to a DC fan.

----------


## jmoriginal

Dear all, thanks for bearing with the lack of momentum over the last few weeks. We're still struggling to finish our exam admin work and would be able to kick start some part of this project real soon. 
The good news is that 1st fish tank has arrived. For all you donors out there, we will contact you, hopefully before the end of next week. 
Currently, we have a totally about 9 mixed abilities students enrolled. As we have yet to really sit down and work through the full details of this project, we may start off this week by first bringing some of these kids to certain fish farms on this Saturday afternoon.

----------


## ranmasatome

Wooooo fish farm... so exciting....to bad i have training this saturday.. if not will tag along... :Grin:

----------


## uklau

Ohhh, how I wish I don't have to work this Saturday. Wanted to visit fish farm for ages but .......

----------


## illumnae

ahhh fish farm visiting! wish i was free saturday afternoon  :Sad:

----------


## Cacatuoides

Saturday morning/afternoon is a good time to go fish farms, will not be as crowded as sunday.....what about transportation?  :Razz:

----------


## David Moses Heng

all catered for. the students parents are tagging along. :Smile:  i'll be facilitating... Sorry i wasn't abel to post as i was super busy for the last few weeks... :Sad:

----------


## Cacatuoides

Wow, thats well planned david, which farms are on your list?
Any empty seats?  :Razz:

----------


## David Moses Heng

> Wow, thats well planned david, which farms are on your list?
> Any empty seats?


we will be heading east, pasir ris area for this weekend. maybe next week to teo's. empty seats i can't promise cos i don't drive and i don't have a car. maybe you can join next time we visit pasir ris. These farm visits will be a regular thing so don't worry. 

By the way, how about coming on board the team as AI? :Smile:

----------


## Cacatuoides

Wow, regular educational visits to fish farms....this is something that schools don't normaly teach, its great!! I stay in the east too, maybe can help out...

Sorry, whats AI?  :Wink:

----------


## benny

Aquascaping Instructor?  :Grin: 

Cheers,

----------


## XnSdVd

Lol, it's really heartwarming to see all this happening =) I live in the east too and i really wish i had time to help. But alas i've got my own school and exams to worry about. But do let me know if you need a graphic designer/flash animator

----------


## Jungle-mania

When is going to happen? My school is closing on the 16th November.

----------


## oblivion

can i just check when's the donation drive occuring?

----------


## David Moses Heng

> can i just check when's the donation drive occuring?


it's ongoing.

cheers!!

----------


## Cacatuoides

How's the progress of this project? Any updates as in when is setting up and stuff?  :Grin:

----------


## jmoriginal

Dear all, our hectic workload has kept us away for quite some time, and we've yet contacted any of you donors out there. Here're some updates: David has met up with us twice and we have started the boys in doing some research and readings. Attached in this reply is an letter from our principal to us forum members.

More updates and progress on the way.....

----------


## David Moses Heng

Peter, thanks for the letter.

Guys, i have met the boys twice and they are a lovely lot of people. They are very eager to start and they keep on asking me when can they start.

So far, Peter and I have brought the boys to Pasir ris fish farms and recently to sam yick at Novena. Next trip might be to teo's. But as i have mentioned before, we need instructors to come aboard fast.

So people, i sincerely seek your participation to make this project a successful one.

Cheers!!

----------


## soulfinder78

do you guys still need fishes??? i got around 100 pcs of neon tetras wanted to give away. hoping they will find a better home

----------


## marcusy

how the project going if time allow can i drop by ?

----------


## Jungle-mania

Tanks and stuff still in school, all reserved for you.

----------


## David Moses Heng

> Tanks and stuff still in school, all reserved for you.


thanks mate. You are the man of the hour!!

----------


## David Moses Heng

> how the project going if time allow can i drop by ?


call me first 96814289.

----------


## jmoriginal

> I think we all can chip in with stuff we don't need, might go a long way with it. I have a couple of 2 feet tanks in my school to clear if you want. I have also a couple of things on my side. True, you might end up being a collector of oddities, but it will challenging on students part on to mix and match.


Hi, how can I contact you? So sorry for the long wait

----------


## oblivion

> can i just check when's the donation drive occuring?





> it's ongoing.
> 
> cheers!!



hi, don;t mind me asking again but is my 10kg pack of fine sand still wanted?
since its christmas and we're in the spirit of sharing and all, if the school doesn't need my small donation i would wish to post it as foc to anyone who wants it

cheers and merry xmas!

----------


## David Moses Heng

bro, yes.
the soil is still needed. please hold as we are still getting the resources together. sorry.

----------


## oblivion

no problem  :Smile: 
i can wait and am in no great hurry
just thought i'll check, cheers

----------


## Saints

Hi David,

Back @ AQ finally. Looks like you got things really fired up! I can't really be an instructor nor much of a donor.... but willing to help in other ways. Give me a call when you guys go out with the boys/ practical sessions. I can be a ....erm.. big brother to the boys?  :Wink:

----------


## Zenislev

This is very very interesting. Its healthy to have such a workshop to for young students out there, at the same time promoting aquascaping.

----------


## msmurf

> yo,
> 
> i have about 100 or maybe less of (mainly rummy nose plus assorted tetras). if you need them, i ll be glad if i can contribute to the school. please give me a call at 9388 5151. collection at tiong bahru.


hi altum_lover,

i have previously posted the above, not sure if it is still needed. As i have sold my tank(moving house soon), i need to clear the live stocks as well asap. Therefore i have just post in the market place section and to highlight to you my intention.

((hi all,

have the following fish for sales,

1, congo tetra (about 5-6cm) x 9
2, rummy nose (about 3-4cm) > 60
3, assorted tetra plus cherry barb > 20
4, normal cories > 10

all the above letting go at $50 or (donate to Monfort School project) which ever come first.

collection at Tiong Bahru Mrt. contact me at 9388 5151. Tks!)) 

please give me a call asap to reserve if you want them. priority given to you.
tks!

----------


## msmurf

hi altum_lover,

one more thing to add, i also have lava rocks, woods, soil and some equipments, call me to see if i have what you need. tks!

----------


## Wackytpt

David,

What is the progress on this project?

Are you guys still interested in getting the kind donation from our members here?

This has dragged since November 2007 till now.

Kindly update us.

Cheers
'

----------


## David Moses Heng

> David,
> 
> What is the progress on this project?
> 
> Are you guys still interested in getting the kind donation from our members here?
> 
> This has dragged since November 2007 till now.
> 
> Kindly update us.
> ...


it is still ongoing. The boys have started on the fabrication of the tank cabinet and LED light box. The teachers are currently very tight with projects and stuffs, hence the slow progress. On my end, i am also very tied up with work, been working until 4 in the morning almost every other day. We would surely appreciate some form of help as in helping to send down the stuffs.

Cheers.

----------


## Wackytpt

I won't be able to bring it down.

Please let me know if you guys can come and collect the stuff I am donating.

If not, I will need to give it away or throw it away. (Priority still stands for this project).

Chinese New Year is coming and I need to clear the stuff. 

Been keeping it for you guys and till now I have yet to hear from you all.

----------


## XnSdVd

Hmm... my school holidays are coming up. Perhaps i could act as the delivery guy for you two?

----------


## jmoriginal

IN PROGRESS

Dear all,
I know I owe all of a great deal of explanation and apology.
Firstly, the image that I'm posting below will be my proposed site.... near the entrance of the school. It was created as I'll be looking for my bosses today to ask for approval for that site. The tank is not yet in place and the image of the tank was superimposed onto the proposed site.
We had to apply brakes to this project over the last two months as we're still awaiting funding for the main protection/display to prevent damage due to potential abuse.
But I'm going ahead to do some works so that we can fulfill this project by February still....
Hope that the picture above will be of some encouragement to all, and am really appreciative for all your support still.

----------


## jmoriginal

oh... and another update... we are encouraged by the breakthrough in some of our students, seeing some of them growing in greater confidence and character... Altum has been instrumental to that.

----------


## Wackytpt

> Hmm... my school holidays are coming up. Perhaps i could act as the delivery guy for you two?


Shannon you want to be delivery guy,

The packet of sand still available. You can help them come pick up from me then  :Razz:

----------


## Wackytpt

> oh... and another update... we are encouraged by the breakthrough in some of our students, seeing some of them growing in greater confidence and character... Altum has been instrumental to that.


Hi there,

it is good to see a hobby that can improve a young people's life. But I see a need for you to co-ordinate on the contribution from the kind heartened members in the forum.

There seems to be a lacking of co-ordination. 

Cheers

----------


## David Moses Heng

Nic, we are really short handed and would appreciate if we can have others who can help along the way. Agreed that there was a lack of coordination on our end, we really would need extra hands out there to help out. 

Cheers!!

----------


## Wackytpt

David,

I believe there are members in the forum who are willing to help but just don't know how to.

But as the organiser of this, it is your role to activate and co-ordinate people who are willing to help.

If you never ask, you will never get help.

 :Smile: 

PS : I am still keeping the lapis sand for this project.

----------


## David Moses Heng

> Hardware collected so far:
> 
> 
> Still missing: Heart ware aka Good, committted and knowledgeable instructors.
> 
> Guys, thanks for all the stuffs but i am also in need of good committed instructors. if not, no matter much things i can collect for them, without good instructors, nothing can be done right?


Nic, I believe i did post the request for assistance but like you said it may not be clear enough. Thanks for the pointer. 
Friends in this community, Peter and I are in real need for people with passion to work among youth to come onboard to help us out with the running of the club. No matter what your contribution is/are, it will go a long way for them. Currently we are facing problems in logistics management and coaches. 

can i humbly ask of all good people in this community to offer your areas of service in whatever area that you can? 

Kindly consider my appeal and I look forward to receive favourable reply from one and all.

[email protected]

Cheers

----------


## vinz

I think you need to set dates and times so people can decide if they can make it/commit. If not possible at this point, at least post a rough plan and schedule, what kind of commitment needed, what kind of roles needed.

E.g. you mentioned coaches. What are these people suppose to do? How often do they need to be involved? Etc?

P.S. I still have loads of sand, rocks and driftwood. Maybe you want to come have a look see?

----------


## benny

David has asked serveral times for assistance. 

As Vinz has pointed out, no dates, no idea exactly what and when it's happening really does not help anyone giving their time. It gives the rest of the volunters/contributors the impression that the project is not well organised.

Perhaps a simple time line will help. Something along the lines of...

Feb 08
Week 1
Week 2
Week 3
Week 4

Mar 08
Week 1
Week 2
Week 3
Week 4

Apr 08
Week 1
Week 2
Week 3
Week 4

Over to David and jmoriginal.

Cheers,

----------


## XnSdVd

Nic, mind naming a time, date and your address so i can go grab the packet? As for the organizers, do i just drop the bag at the school or do we have to meet?

----------


## David Moses Heng

Thanks Benny, Vinz and Xnsdvd for your prompt reply. Peter and myself will be working out the timeline asap and post it on line. 

Xnsdvd, Peter will be contacting you soon to arrange the pick up schedules and stuffs. Do bear with our inefficiencies while we work around our hetic schedules.

Once again, thanks to one and all for your patience and understanding.

Cheers!! :Well done:

----------


## AngelAddick

Bro,
I live up the road from the school. Am not an aquascaper by any means but am willing to chip in my energy and effort. Let's get it going!

Cheers,
Phil 82330369

----------


## David Moses Heng

> Bro,
> I live up the road from the school. Am not an aquascaper by any means but am willing to chip in my energy and effort. Let's get it going!
> 
> Cheers,
> Phil 82330369


Great Phil!! Let's meet up for coffee and discuss further. :Well done:

----------


## jmoriginal

Dear all, a timeline was created but I think I didn't wait for the post to be uploaded properly before logging off.
Here's the timeframe again. More update in the next post....

Jan-Feb 
1 Fabrication of Tank cabinet Jan-Feb 08

End Feb - Mar
2 Laying and acquiring of substrate 
3 Acquiriing of filtration system components 
4 Acquiring of CO2 system 
 5 Setting up of filtration system 
6 Fabrication OF LIGHTING SET 

Mar- Apr 18
7 ACQUIRiNG OF DRIFT WOODS 
8 DRIFT WOOD PREPARATION 
9 ACQUIRING AND PLANTING OF PLANTS 
10 ACQUIRING AND STAFFING OF LIVE STOCKS

----------


## jmoriginal

Dear members,
Here're some pics of the tank and the protective barrier, the possible alternative (DIY) LEDs lighting/cooling/ventilation system

It has been a struggle to find time and to teach the students to work on the basic electronics to get the lighting up. Our great appreciation to the workshop instructors who had put in much personal attention and work into all these so far.
The 1st pic shows the overall view of the protective barrier and the lighting cover. Credit goes to the school workshop instructors. The pic doesn't show the COs tank donated by Mr. Tan (thank you once again) at the back of the filter tank. 
The 2nd pic is a view of the placement for the lights and the various fans. Still troubleshooting them at the moment. The boys have been putting in the most work here.
The 3rd pic shows a prototype of one lighting panel
The 4th pic shows how components in pic 2 are placed above the tank.

We should be able to do some testing from next week. Have a blessed weekend
Peter

----------


## Shadow

are you planning to light up the tank with LED alone? I doubt LED alone will be able to penetrate to the bottom.

----------


## David Moses Heng

> are you planning to light up the tank with LED alone? I doubt LED alone will be able to penetrate to the bottom.


sufficient. I was there when they did the initial prototype.

----------


## David Moses Heng

> Dear members,
> Here're some pics of the tank and the protective barrier, the possible alternative (DIY) LEDs lighting/cooling/ventilation system
> 
> It has been a struggle to find time and to teach the students to work on the basic electronics to get the lighting up. Our great appreciation to the workshop instructors who had put in much personal attention and work into all these so far.
> The 1st pic shows the overall view of the protective barrier and the lighting cover. Credit goes to the school workshop instructors. The pic doesn't show the COs tank donated by Mr. Tan (thank you once again) at the back of the filter tank. 
> The 2nd pic is a view of the placement for the lights and the various fans. Still troubleshooting them at the moment. The boys have been putting in the most work here.
> The 3rd pic shows a prototype of one lighting panel
> The 4th pic shows how components in pic 2 are placed above the tank.
> 
> ...


Peter, Good Job on the progress despite the constraints!! :Well done:

----------


## bossteck

Hi guys, 

Good job! I just have some comments on the fans. Since LEDs are used, you may not need that many fans, personally, I think it is a little of an over-kill.  :Smile:

----------


## ranmasatome

i agree on the fans...use the space to put more lights.
Just wondering that if you're actually making your own light set..why not make it with variable lighting options..like...able to choose how many panels you want to light up?? just a thought...

----------


## jacian

> sufficient. I was there when they did the initial prototype.


Any reason for choosing the LED for the lights? My understanding is the lumen output of the LED is much lower as compared to compact fluorescent and so is the lumen/Watt. It will be interesting how the plants will react but I got a feeling that there may be insufficient light.

----------


## bossteck

Each DIY project is a learning opportunity. 
So I guess the it doesn't really matter if the students get the number of fans, direction of airflow, choice of lights right on the first try. In fact, the more mistakes, the more learning  :Smile:

----------


## David Moses Heng

> Any reason for choosing the LED for the lights? My understanding is the lumen output of the LED is much lower as compared to compact fluorescent and so is the lumen/Watt. It will be interesting how the plants will react but I got a feeling that there may be insufficient light.


 
basically what the students did is a simplifed version of the set sold by sloaris. I will be personally testing them out for my new 422 coming june. I am buying 2 more set of 422 for my study room. :Grin:

----------


## David Moses Heng

> i agree on the fans...use the space to put more lights.
> Just wondering that if you're actually making your own light set..why not make it with variable lighting options..like...able to choose how many panels you want to light up?? just a thought...


thanks for the feedback. will the project coordinator know.

----------


## jmoriginal

dear all... here's another pic with 3 panels of lights ready, with our very dedicated workshop instructor at the background... will put up at least another 2 panels of light... making a total of at least 200 LEDs.

If you look carefully... you will notice 3 localised spots at the bottom of the tank... comments and learning points from the experts? This pic was taken with all the room lights switched on, during daylight conditions.

As for measurement of whiteness of light, does any one have a meter to do so? Or some form of conversion that you could recommend?

Cheers

----------


## Shadow

using LED for planted tank is new teritory, not sure if anyone have ever experimenting with it before. So it is interesting to see the progress  :Grin: 

I assume the picture is without water, the intensity will be reduce once the water in.

----------


## David Moses Heng

> using LED for planted tank is new teritory, not sure if anyone have ever experimenting with it before. So it is interesting to see the progress 
> 
> I assume the picture is without water, the intensity will be reduce once the water in.


you may want to join us on this? :Smile:

----------


## uklau

> Jan-Feb 
> 1 Fabrication of Tank cabinet Jan-Feb 08
> 
> End Feb - Mar
> 2 Laying and acquiring of substrate 
> 3 Acquiriing of filtration system components 
> 4 Acquiring of CO2 system 
> 5 Setting up of filtration system 
> 6 Fabrication OF LIGHTING SET 
> ...



It would be good to start searching for driftwood now as it is going to take some time to find a suitable ones, not mentioning the time required to make them sink.

In the meantime, it may be a good idea to have the students to start doing study/research on various aquatic plants.

Just my 2 cents.

----------


## iwishweallcouldwin

my driftwood is ever ready for collection....

----------


## wks

For optimum plant growth(ie. photosynthesis) it is very important to have a light source containing the red (640 to 650nm) and blue (420 to 460nm) wavelengths of the light spectrum. If the LED lights do not include these wavelengths, plants will not do well eventhough the lights may appear bright to human eye. Check the manufacturer's brochure/manual for the light spectrum chart.

----------


## Shadow

you can get the data sheet, assuming you know the LED manufacturer

Link below is white LED fom Avago (previously Agilent)
http://www.avagotech.com/products/pa...und_5mm_white/

Unfortunately 640 to 650nm not that high, other brand may have different spectrum though. keep the finger cross.

----------


## David Moses Heng

> hi altum_lover,
> 
> i have previously posted the above, not sure if it is still needed. As i have sold my tank(moving house soon), i need to clear the live stocks as well asap. Therefore i have just post in the market place section and to highlight to you my intention.
> 
> ((hi all,
> 
> have the following fish for sales,
> 
> 1, congo tetra (about 5-6cm) x 9
> ...


 
Bro Msmurf,

A really BIG *thank you* for all your donation. your drift wood rocks !! :Well done:  :Well done:  :Well done:

----------


## williamng

Previously, I explore the LED lightings with my friends. We also feel it does not have the penetration depth unless the tank is shallow.

----------


## Jervis

Interesting... more update on the LED lighting please  :Smile:

----------


## msmurf

> Bro Msmurf,
> 
> A really BIG *thank you* for all your donation. your drift wood rocks !!


yo Altum,

glad that you find them useful.  :Jump for joy: 

cheers!

----------


## Merviso

Hi Bro,


I had an almost 1ft Walking Catfish (Torsat) which has grown from a feeder pack for my birchir. I'm thinking of giving it away to anybody that is interested, and thought of asking you first...  :Grin:  Just bare in mind thou that it is a big eater...  :Razz:

----------


## David Moses Heng

> Hi Bro,
> 
> 
> I had an almost 1ft Walking Catfish (Torsat) which has grown from a feeder pack for my birchir. I'm thinking of giving it away to anybody that is interested, and thought of asking you first...  Just bare in mind thou that it is a big eater...


they can go into the school pond :Grin:

----------


## Merviso

hahaha... No problem for me! But the small fish in the pond will be in big trouble...  :Laughing:

----------


## Merviso

Hi Bro, I have not hear from you on my PM for the arrangement for the catfish. Please let me know if you are still interested to take over it for the pond soon, else I will have to ask around for other interested people. Thanks.

----------


## David Moses Heng

> Hi Bro, I have not hear from you on my PM for the arrangement for the catfish. Please let me know if you are still interested to take over it for the pond soon, else I will have to ask around for other interested people. Thanks.


 
merviso, sorry for the no reply as i have been very tied up with stuffs cos of policy changes coming 1st april which will affect everyone Singaporean...


UPdates on MONtfort project:

Today the tank has beeen shifted to the final site for setting up. Morning went Hong Yang to get the media for the sump follow by a trip to Seaview for other accessories. The place( sea view) rocks man!! Saw some really nice black angels...... Was very tempted to get them but my tank in the process of tearing down for rescaping......

Afternoon, went forward with the setting up of the sump and laying of substrate. Bro Msmurf, your contributuion is enough for us to set up two tanks and more. 

For the rest of the guys who have indicated your contribution, please do bear with us as we are setting up this tank for the speech day coming april. After which if time and resources permits, we might set up more ...

Pictures tomorrow.

----------


## Merviso

Hi Altum_lover76, no problem. However, as the catfish is giving me big problems with my birchirs, I have no choice but to give it to the fish shop near my house last saturday... .  :Exasperated:

----------


## David Moses Heng

Jan-Feb 
1 *Fabrication of Tank cabinet Jan-Feb 08* - done

End Feb - Mar
2 *Laying and acquiring of substrate* - done
3 *Acquiriing of filtration system components* -done
4 *Acquiring of CO2 system* - solenoid lacking
5 *Setting up of filtration system* -done
6 *Fabrication OF LIGHTING SET* - done

Mar- Apr 18
7 *ACQUIRiNG OF DRIFT WOODS* - done
8 *DRIFT WOOD PREPARATION* - done
9 *ACQUIRING AND PLANTING OF PLANTS* - selection on going
10 ACQUIRING AND STAFFING OF LIVE STOCKS

----------


## Wackytpt

David,

So you don't need my lapis anymore?

If so, should have inform me early.

----------


## David Moses Heng

> David,
> 
> So you don't need my lapis anymore?
> 
> If so, should have inform me early.


all donation as of today are still much needed as they are plans already for two more tanks. 

To all who have contributed to the success of this project, on behalf of the school, may i express my heartest appreciation. Thank you very much :Smile:

----------


## jmoriginal

Dear all,
We are pleased to present you the updated tank...
Attachment 8957

DSC_7032.jpg

Attachment 8959

[ATTACH]Attachment 8959[/ATTACH]

Attachment 8961
Attachment 8957

Enjoy....

----------


## jmoriginal

Dear all,
Here're the latest updates as of 18Apr
Here's a link to the photos

----------


## jmoriginal

here's another link to the photos.
Will have to find a more appropriate time to shoot the tank photos again as I don't have a polarizing lense.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/montfortaquascape/

----------


## bryan

Hi, Will you start a thread to discuss about the LED light set that was fabricated? Seems rather interesting. A comment if I may. The cooling fans which I presume to be cooling the lights are facing each other, therefore the hot air is not effectively drawn out of the hood. Both fans should be facing one direction.

----------


## jmoriginal

Hi all,
As suggested, here's the link to the new thread on the DIY lighting
http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum...ad.php?t=39996
We will still be posting updates for this thread along the way

----------


## David Moses Heng

Please feel free to critic.

Cheeers!!

http://www.flickr.com/photos/montfortaquascape/

----------


## David Moses Heng

Updates on this work.

Tank set up till date has seen many changes with regards to plants and fishes. We have also harvested many batches of vallisernia and crypts. Some were sold to ah pek at drive 12.

Now the tank has been decom for another project. Aslo MSS is under going prime and the tanks(seven in total) has been shifted to the holding site.

Please also allow me to share with all the success story of the projects.

From the original group of 9 boys, there were remarkable improvements in 2 of them with 3 boys dropping out of the way.
Out of these 2 boys, one of them went on to acheive top second boy for the whole sec cohort and in 09 top 3rd boy of the whole cohort. Do bear in mind that he was initially rather unmotivated.

The other kid whom has shown improvement was made class assistant monitor and nominated to be school counsellor. This guy was known to be disrupting classes. Recently, he has also shown improvements in his studies that prompted his mother to tell his teacher that his son has finally grown up.

Also, these 2 kids are helping to shepherd the other boys in the group.

Cheers!~!

----------


## vinz

Well done!

----------


## Merviso

Wow! Great Achievements!  :Shocked:  Keep up the good job bro!  :Well done:

----------


## David Moses Heng

The success of this project was owed largely due to the supportive folks from this forum. While we have been lacking in the coordination of the donated items, the amount of knowledge that was shared here helps cos i have often asked the boys to come here to search for info.

I have actually another 422 running at another school in the east and i am in desperate need of help over there. Most of our tanks are done using the IOS with sump/reservoir system.

Once again, thank you all here for the support that was made available.

Now, the MSS project is moving towards paludarium set up and shrimps breeding. we are also thinking of exploring the growing crypts and glosso emersed cos we have another 4 by 1.5 by 1.5 empty.

----------


## dkk08

Hey bro any chance of tying up with Schools with the North or West side?? My son's in Primary 5 this year... how do you approach the school or principal to do something like this? (i know its kind of your rice bowl so you can PM me if you're not comfortable revealing any trade secrets openly here  :Grin: )

have been to son's school many times and its very new they only have 2 primary 5 classes (if I remember correctly) and no primary 6. There's 1 4ft planted tank and a huge pond... was actually thinking of approaching the Principal to setup a vivarium for the students

----------


## bossteck

David, 

What sort of help do you need for the school in the east? 
Could you start a new thread (if you have not done so) and provide a link to it in this thread? 

It is great to hear that the project is paying off in terms of student development, even though the surface skimmer that I wanted to donate is still sitting at my home  :Blah: 

But seriously, great job!  :Well done:

----------


## David Moses Heng

there is not trade secret. I am the only one in singapore doing this as character guidance. what is important is that the school must see the need to reach out to the students via another approach. They must see the need for the kids to engage nature to learn not only academically but also as a growing, developing person.

Nature and her wide array of wonders is to us not only a classroom but also a place of refuge and rest for the mind.

For both the school which i had work ongoing, the school saw the need. infact this year I am teaching the kids scale drifting( other school)...

what you can do is approach the principal and tell him. if you need, i can go with you.

----------


## David Moses Heng

> David, 
> 
> What sort of help do you need for the school in the east? 
> Could you start a new thread (if you have not done so) and provide a link to it in this thread? 
> 
> It is great to hear that the project is paying off in terms of student development, even though the surface skimmer that I wanted to donate is still sitting at my home 
> 
> But seriously, great job!



OOps sorry... 

Infact the school is VERY VERY near your place. :Grin:  :Grin: 
Thread? There is an existing thread on the school.

----------


## bossteck

Ah yes.. found it. Link

----------

